# Hello ;)



## curare (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello all ,

i am Stefan , a 26 year old boy  , from germany .i am interested in nature since youth. all begins 18years ago with a small aquarium. after first succeful reared and bred Guppies . i got infected and interested in keeping , rearing and breeding all kinds of Life .a passion for studying , looking after and trying to simulate enviroment began.i now keep several kinds of insects , athropods and mammals , my small private zoo

.i am trying my best to breed and i am always interested in new wonder of evolution.

friendly greets

Stefan


----------



## the mantinator (Mar 16, 2007)

welcome to the forums


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ian (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Stefan!


----------



## stevesm (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Stefan. I hope you have as much fun as I'm having on here


----------



## Rick (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## curare (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi all ,

thanks for welcome greets.

i think , i will have fun :wink:

thanks and friendly greets

Stefan

i hope you will excuse my bad english  , i ve forgotten much.


----------



## infinity (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool name by the way  - I tried looking for the seeds to culture that vine but couldn't find them


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Stefan,

I have seen many real photo's of your country from our army men. All that I saw was beautiful, I have not seen any photos since. Some day I hope to see the beautiful architecture in person, Welcome!


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome, Stefan!!


----------

